# [SOLVED] Downgraded Sony VGN N31M/W from Vista to XP Home



## mrstarks (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi there
I am sure if this has been dealt with, but i juts downgraded my sony VGN - N31m/w laptop to Windows XP Home, and I need help with two drivers

- Ethernet Controller 
- Mass Storage Controller

I am having trouble finding the Xp drivers, I would really appreciate your help

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgraded Sony VGN N31M/W from Vista to XP Home*

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I would like more info. If you could run Everest under my signature and POST the results. It may help. This link may also help you:
http://www.css.ap.sony.com/vaio/Vista/General/Download.aspx?ID=63195&Model=VGN-N27GH
I am unsure of your specs, The Everest will help me pinpoint the drivers you need (I Hope).
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mrstarks (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Downgraded Sony VGN N31M/W from Vista to XP Home*

Oooooh thanks soo much for the quick help. I actually found a quicker way of doing it. I went to the Sony Website and searched for the exact model of my lptop but a slightly older version which was produced when laptops carried that stupid Vista Compatible sticker and I found an exact model VGN N11M/W which luckily was built on XP. So i just downloaded all its drivers and utilities and it works perfectly.

I just need to find a way to sort out the issue of reducing the brightness of the computer. The volume works but I cannot reduce brightness using the Fn keys and F5 (reduce) or F6 (increase)


----------



## mrstarks (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Downgraded Sony VGN N31M/W from Vista to XP Home*

Here is the Everest Report as requested -- Hope it can help with the brightness problem i reported above

Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail) 
Date 2007-12-31 
Time 03:29 


Summary 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name 
User Name 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Mobile , 1733 MHz (7.5 x 231) 
Motherboard Name Sony Corporation VAIO 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM 
System Memory 1014 MB (DDR2 SDRAM) 
BIOS Type Phoenix (02/08/07) 

Display: 
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family (128 MB) 
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family (128 MB) 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor (120010) 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor (120010) 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor (120010) 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller 

Storage: 
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF 
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 
IDE Controller Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller 
SCSI/RAID Controller MagicISO SCSI Host Controller 
Disk Drive Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 (111 GB, IDE) 
Disk Drive Maxtor OneTouch III USB Device (74 GB, USB) 
Disk Drive MemoryStick0 Device 
Disk Drive SD1 Device 
Disk Drive SONY NWWM MEM AAD2 USB Device (972 MB, USB) 
Optical Drive MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 
Optical Drive QSI DVD-RAM SDW-086 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 35997 MB (27535 MB free) 
D: (NTFS) 35997 MB (35734 MB free) 
E: (NTFS) 42468 MB (42174 MB free) 
G: (NTFS) 76316 MB (13459 MB free) 
Total Size 186.3 GB (116.1 GB free) 

Input: 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse Alps Pointing-device for VAIO 

Network: 
Network Adapter Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Gigabit Ethernet Controller 
Network Adapter LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter (192.168.1.101) 
Modem HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP 

Peripherals: 
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer 
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller 
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device 
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device 
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter 
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery 


DMI 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ BIOS ] 

BIOS Properties: 
Vendor Phoenix Technologies LTD 
Version R0100J4 
Release Date 02/08/2007 
Size 1024 KB 
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM 
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS, Smart Battery 
Supported Standards DMI, ACPI, ESCD, PnP 
Expansion Capabilities PCI, AGP, USB 

[ System ] 

System Properties: 
Manufacturer Sony Corporation 
Product VGN-N31M_W 
Version C3LPGMY2 
Serial Number 28204350-5004742 
Universal Unique ID 62236760-281111DC-896F001A-8043B699 
Wake-Up Type Power Switch 

[ Motherboard ] 

Motherboard Properties: 
Manufacturer Sony Corporation 
Product VAIO 
Version N/A 
Serial Number N/A 

[ Chassis ] 

Chassis Properties: 
Manufacturer Sony Corporation 
Version N/A 
Serial Number N/A 
Asset Tag N/A 
Chassis Type Notebook 
Boot-Up State Safe 
Power Supply State Safe 
Thermal State Safe 
Security Status None 

[ Processors / Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz ] 

Processor Properties: 
Manufacturer GenuineIntel 
Version Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz 
Serial Number N/A 
Asset Tag N/A 
Part Number N/A 
External Clock 133 MHz 
Maximum Clock 1733 MHz 
Current Clock 1733 MHz 
Type Central Processor 
Voltage 1.2 V 
Status Enabled 
Upgrade None 
Socket Designation N/A 

[ Caches / L1 Cache ] 

Cache Properties: 
Type Internal 
Status Enabled 
Operational Mode Write-Back 
Maximum Size 64 KB 
Installed Size 64 KB 
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst 
Error Correction Single-bit ECC 
Socket Designation L1 Cache 

[ Caches / L2 Cache ] 

Cache Properties: 
Type Internal 
Status Enabled 
Operational Mode Write-Back 
Maximum Size 2048 KB 
Installed Size 2048 KB 
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst 
Error Correction Single-bit ECC 
Socket Designation L2 Cache 

[ Caches / L3 Cache ] 

Cache Properties: 
Status Disabled 
Maximum Size 0 KB 
Installed Size 0 KB 
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst 
Socket Designation L3 Cache 

[ Memory Devices / SODIMM1 ] 

Memory Device Properties: 
Form Factor SODIMM 
Size 512 MB 
Total Width 64-bit 
Data Width 64-bit 
Device Locator SODIMM1 
Bank Locator Bank 0 

[ Memory Devices / SODIMM2 ] 

Memory Device Properties: 
Form Factor SODIMM 
Size 512 MB 
Total Width 64-bit 
Data Width 64-bit 
Device Locator SODIMM2 
Bank Locator Bank 1 


Overclock 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CPU Properties: 
CPU Type Mobile 
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz 
CPUID Revision 000006F2h 

CPU Speed: 
CPU Clock 1728.89 MHz (original: 1733 MHz) 
CPU Multiplier 7.5x 
CPU FSB 230.52 MHz 
Memory Bus 576.30 MHz 

CPU Cache: 
L1 Code Cache 32 KB 
L1 Data Cache 32 KB 
L2 Cache 2 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed) 

Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID <DMI> 
Motherboard Name Sony Corporation VAIO 

Chipset Properties: 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM 
Memory Timings 4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 

SPD Memory Modules: 
DIMM1: Samsung M4 70T6554EZ3-CE6 512 MB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz) 
DIMM3: Samsung M4 70T6554EZ3-CE6 512 MB DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz) 

BIOS Properties: 
System BIOS Date 02/08/07 
Video BIOS Date 06/11/01 
DMI BIOS Version R0100J4 


Power Management 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Power Management Properties: 
Current Power Source AC Line 
Battery Status 100 % (High Level) 
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown 
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown 


Sensor 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sensor Properties: 
Sensor Type HDD 

Temperatures: 
CPU 56 °C (133 °F) 
Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 37 °C (99 °F) 


CPU 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CPU Properties: 
CPU Type Mobile , 1733 MHz (7.5 x 231) 
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3 
Original Clock 1733 MHz 
L1 Code Cache 32 KB 
L1 Data Cache 32 KB 
L2 Cache 2 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed) 

Multi CPU: 
CPU #0 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz, 1728 MHz 
CPU #1 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz, 1729 MHz 

CPU Utilization: 
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #1 0 % 
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #2 100 % 


CPUID 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CPUID Properties: 
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel 
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz 
CPUID Revision 000006F2h 
IA Brand ID 00h (Unknown) 
Platform ID 06h (Mobile uPGA2) 
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown 
Microcode Update Revision 57 
HTT / CMP Units 1 / 0 

Instruction Set: 
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Supported 
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported 
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported 
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported 
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported 
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported 
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported 
IA-64 Not Supported 
IA MMX Supported 
IA SSE Supported 
IA SSE 2 Supported 
IA SSE 3 Supported 
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported 
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported 
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Supported 
Conditional Move Instruction Supported 
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Supported 
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported 
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported 
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported 
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported 

Security Features: 
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported 
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Supported 
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported 
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported 
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported 

Power Management Features: 
Automatic Clock Control Supported 
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported 
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Supported, Enabled 
Frequency ID Control Not Supported 
LongRun Not Supported 
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported 
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported 
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported 
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported 
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported 
Software Thermal Control Not Supported 
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported 
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported 
Thermal Monitor 2 Supported 
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported 
Thermal Trip Not Supported 
Voltage ID Control Not Supported 

CPUID Features: 
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported 
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported 
CPL Qualified Debug Store Supported 
Debug Trace Store Supported 
Debugging Extension Supported 
Fast Save & Restore Supported 
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Supported, Enabled 
L1 Context ID Not Supported 
Local APIC On Chip Supported 
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported 
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported 
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported 
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported 
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported 
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported 
Page Global Extension Supported 
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported 
Pending Break Event Supported 
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported 
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported 
Self-Snoop Supported 
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported 
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported 
Virtual Mode Extension Supported 

CPUID Registers (CPU #1): 
CPUID 00000000 0000000A-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69 
CPUID 00000001 000006F2-00020800-0000E39D-BFEBFBFF 
CPUID 00000002 05B0B101-005657F0-00000000-2CB4307D 
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 00000004 04000121-01C0003F-0000003F-00000001 
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000003-00022220 
CPUID 00000006 00000001-00000002-00000001-00000000 
CPUID 00000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 00000008 00000400-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 00000009 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 0000000A 07280202-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000 
CPUID 80000002 65746E49-2952286C-726F4320-4D542865 
CPUID 80000003 43203229-20205550-20202020-54202020 
CPUID 80000004 30303335-20402020-33372E31-007A4847 
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-08006040-00000000 
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 80000008 00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000 

CPUID Registers (CPU #2 Virtual): 
CPUID 00000000 0000000A-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69 
CPUID 00000001 000006F2-01020800-0000E39D-BFEBFBFF 
CPUID 00000002 05B0B101-005657F0-00000000-2CB4307D 
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 00000004 04000121-01C0003F-0000003F-00000001 
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000003-00022220 
CPUID 00000006 00000001-00000002-00000001-00000000 
CPUID 00000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 00000008 00000400-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 00000009 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 0000000A 07280202-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000001-20100000 
CPUID 80000002 65746E49-2952286C-726F4320-4D542865 
CPUID 80000003 43203229-20205550-20202020-54202020 
CPUID 80000004 30303335-20402020-33372E31-007A4847 
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-08006040-00000000 
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000 
CPUID 80000008 00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000 

MSR Registers: 
MSR 00000017 0014-0000-9A54-8D25 
MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-4348-0000 
MSR 0000008B 0000-0057-0000-0000 
MSR 0000011E 0000-0000-7470-2107 
MSR 00000198 0613-0D25-0600-0D25 
MSR 00000199 0000-0001-0000-0D25 
MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0002 
MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-0000-0000 
MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-8826-0000 
MSR 0000019D 0000-0000-0000-0613 


Motherboard 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID <DMI> 
Motherboard Name Sony Corporation VAIO 

Front Side Bus Properties: 
Bus Type Intel GTL+ 
Bus Width 64-bit 
Real Clock 231 MHz 
Effective Clock 231 MHz 
Bandwidth 1849 MB/s 

Memory Bus Properties: 
Bus Type Dual DDR2 SDRAM 
Bus Width 128-bit 
Real Clock 578 MHz (DDR) 
Effective Clock 1155 MHz 
Bandwidth 18485 MB/s 

Chipset Bus Properties: 
Bus Type Intel Direct Media Interface 


Memory 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Physical Memory: 
Total 1014 MB 
Used 752 MB 
Free 261 MB 
Utilization 74 % 

Swap Space: 
Total 2442 MB 
Used 646 MB 
Free 1795 MB 
Utilization 26 % 

Virtual Memory: 
Total 3456 MB 
Used 1399 MB 
Free 2057 MB 
Utilization 40 % 

Physical Address Extension (PAE): 
Supported by Operating System Yes 
Supported by CPU Yes 
Active Yes 


SPD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ DIMM1: Samsung M4 70T6554EZ3-CE6 ] 

Memory Module Properties: 
Module Name Samsung M4 70T6554EZ3-CE6 
Serial Number E1034D96h 
Manufacture Date Week 33 / 2007 
Module Size 512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks) 
Module Type Unbuffered 
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM 
Memory Speed DDR2-667 (333 MHz) 
Module Width 64 bit 
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8 
Error Detection Method None 
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh 

Memory Timings: 
@ 333 MHz 5.0-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 

Memory Module Features: 
Early RAS# Precharge Supported 
Auto-Precharge Supported 
Precharge All Supported 
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported 
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported 
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported 
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported 
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported 
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported 
Differential Clock Input Not Supported 
Redundant Row Address Not Supported 

Memory Module Manufacturer: 
Company Name Samsung 
Product Information http://www.samsung.com/Products/Semiconductor/DRAM/index.htm 

[ DIMM3: Samsung M4 70T6554EZ3-CE6 ] 

Memory Module Properties: 
Module Name Samsung M4 70T6554EZ3-CE6 
Serial Number E1034F13h 
Manufacture Date Week 33 / 2007 
Module Size 512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks) 
Module Type Unbuffered 
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM 
Memory Speed DDR2-667 (333 MHz) 
Module Width 64 bit 
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8 
Error Detection Method None 
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh 

Memory Timings: 
@ 333 MHz 5.0-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) 

Memory Module Features: 
Early RAS# Precharge Supported 
Auto-Precharge Supported 
Precharge All Supported 
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported 
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported 
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported 
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported 
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported 
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported 
Differential Clock Input Not Supported 
Redundant Row Address Not Supported 

Memory Module Manufacturer: 
Company Name Samsung 
Product Information http://www.samsung.com/Products/Semiconductor/DRAM/index.htm 


Chipset 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ North Bridge: Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM ] 

North Bridge Properties: 
North Bridge Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM 
Revision 03 
Package Type 1202 Pin FC-BGA 
Package Size 3.4 cm x 3.4 cm 
Core Voltage 1.5 V 
In-Order Queue Depth 12 

Memory Controller: 
Type Dual Channel (128-bit) 
Active Mode Dual Channel (128-bit) 

Memory Timings: 
CAS Latency (CL) 4T 
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 4T 
RAS Precharge (tRP) 4T 
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 12T 

Error Correction: 
ECC Not Supported 
ChipKill ECC Not Supported 
RAID Not Supported 
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported 

Memory Slots: 
DRAM Slot #1 512 MB (DDR2 SDRAM) 
DRAM Slot #2 512 MB (DDR2 SDRAM) 

Chipset Manufacturer: 
Company Name Intel Corporation 
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm 
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm 

[ South Bridge: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M ] 

South Bridge Properties: 
South Bridge Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M 
Revision E2 
Package Type 652 Pin mBGA 
Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm 
Core Voltage 1.5 V 

High Definition Audio: 
Audio Controller Type Intel 82801GB(M) ICH7 
Codec Name Realtek Unknown 
Codec ID 10EC0262h 
Codec Revision 00100100h 

PCI Express Controller: 
PCI-E x1 port #1 In Use @ x1 (Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller) 
PCI-E x1 port #2 Empty 
PCI-E x1 port #3 In Use @ x1 (LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter [NoDB]) 

Chipset Manufacturer: 
Company Name Intel Corporation 
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm 
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm 


BIOS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BIOS Properties: 
BIOS Type Phoenix 
System BIOS Date 02/08/07 
Video BIOS Date 06/11/01 

BIOS Manufacturer: 
Company Name Phoenix Technologies Ltd. 
Product Information http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm 
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40 

Problems & Suggestions: 
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today! 
Suggestion Video BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary. 


Windows Video 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family ] 

Video Adapter Properties: 
Device Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Adapter String Intel(R) Calistoga Graphics Controller 
BIOS String Intel Video BIOS 
Chip Type Intel(R) Calistoga Graphics Controller 
DAC Type Internal 
Installed Drivers ialmrnt5 (6.14.10.4436) 
Memory Size 128 MB 

Video Adapter Manufacturer: 
Company Name Intel Corporation 
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm 
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/graphics 

[ Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family ] 

Video Adapter Properties: 
Device Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Adapter String Intel(R) Calistoga Graphics Controller 
BIOS String Intel Video BIOS 
Chip Type Intel(R) Calistoga Graphics Controller 
DAC Type Internal 
Installed Drivers ialmrnt5 (6.14.10.4436) 
Memory Size 128 MB 

Video Adapter Manufacturer: 
Company Name Intel Corporation 
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm 
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/graphics 


Desktop 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Desktop Properties: 
Device Technology Raster Display 
Resolution 1280 x 800 
Color Depth 32-bit  
Color Planes 1 
Font Resolution 96 dpi 
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36 
Pixel Diagonal 51 
Vertical Refresh Rate 60 Hz 
Desktop Wallpaper C:\Documents and Settings\Juwon\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp 

Desktop Effects: 
Combo-Box Animation Enabled 
Drop Shadow Effect Enabled 
Flat Menu Effect Enabled 
Font Smoothing Enabled 
Full Window Dragging Enabled 
Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled 
Hide Menu Access Keys Enabled 
Hot Tracking Effect Enabled 
Icon Title Wrapping Enabled 
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Enabled 
Menu Animation Enabled 
Menu Fade Effect Enabled 
Minimize/Restore Animation Enabled 
Mouse Cursor Shadow Enabled 
Selection Fade Effect Enabled 
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled 
ToolTip Animation Enabled 
ToolTip Fade Effect Enabled 
Windows Plus! Extension Disabled 


Multi-Monitor 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Device ID Primary Upper Left Corner Bottom Right Corner 
\\.\DISPLAY1 Yes (0,0) (1280,800) 


Windows Audio 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Device Identifier Device Description 
midi-out.0 0001 0066 Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth 
mixer.0 FFFF FFFF SRS Labs Audio Sandbox 
mixer.1 0001 0068 Realtek HD Audio Input 
mixer.2 0001 0068 Realtek HD Audio output 
wave-in.0 0001 0065 Realtek HD Audio Input 
wave-out.0 FFFF FFFF SRS Labs Audio Sandbox 
wave-out.1 0001 0064 Realtek HD Audio output 


PCI / PnP Audio 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Device Description Type 
Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller PCI 


Windows Storage 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 

Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name Hitachi Global Storage Technologies 
Product Information http://www.hgst.com/products 

[ Maxtor OneTouch III USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Maxtor OneTouch III USB Device 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 

Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name Maxtor Corporation 
Product Information http://www.maxtor.com/en/products/ 

[ MemoryStick0 Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description MemoryStick0 Device 
Driver Date 03/06/2004 
Driver Version 1.0.0.1 
Driver Provider Texas Instruments 
INF File oem11.inf 

[ SD1 Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description SD1 Device 
Driver Date 03/06/2004 
Driver Version 1.0.0.1 
Driver Provider Texas Instruments 
INF File oem11.inf 

[ SONY NWWM MEM AAD2 USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description SONY NWWM MEM AAD2 USB Device 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 

[ MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cdrom.inf 

[ QSI DVD-RAM SDW-086 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description QSI DVD-RAM SDW-086 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cdrom.inf 

Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name Quanta Storage Inc. 
Product Information http://www.qsinc.com.tw/qsi/Official_Product_en 
Firmware Download http://www.qsinc.com.tw/qsi/Official_Download_en 

[ Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF 
Driver Date 13/09/2006 
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7ide.inf 

Device Resources: 
Port 1810-181F 

[ Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 
Driver Date 13/09/2006 
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7ide.inf 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 19 
Memory DC444400-DC4447FF 
Port 1890-189F 
Port 18A0-18A3 
Port 18A4-18A7 
Port 18A8-18AF 
Port 18B0-18B7 

[ Primary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 

[ Primary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 14 
Port 01F0-01F7 
Port 03F6-03F6 

[ Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller 
Driver Date 30/01/2007 
Driver Version 2.0.0.17 
Driver Provider Texas Instruments Inc 
INF File oem9.inf 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 18 
Memory FABF8000-FABF8FFF 

[ MagicISO SCSI Host Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description MagicISO SCSI Host Controller 
Driver Date 21/06/2006 
Driver Version 6.0.5384.4 
Driver Provider MagicISO, Inc. 
INF File oem15.inf 


Logical Drives 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Drive Drive Type File System Total Size Used Space Free Space % Free Volume Serial 
C: Local Disk NTFS 35997 MB 8461 MB 27535 MB 76 % 6C68-3671 
D: Local Disk NTFS 35997 MB 262 MB 35734 MB 99 % 8C3A-F712 
E: (Storage2) Local Disk NTFS 42468 MB 293 MB 42174 MB 99 % A082-7CDD 
F: Optical Drive 
G: Local Disk NTFS 76316 MB 62856 MB 13459 MB 18 % E79A-BF54 
H: Removable Disk 
I: Removable Disk 
J: Optical Drive 
K: Removable Disk FAT 974 MB 293 MB 680 MB 70 % A091-E093 


Physical Drives 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Drive #1 - Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 (111 GB) ] 

Partition Partition Type Drive Start Offset Partition Length 
#1 (Active) NTFS C: 0 MB 35997 MB 
#2 NTFS D: 35997 MB 35997 MB 
#3 NTFS E: (Storage2) 71994 MB 42468 MB 

[ Drive #4 - Maxtor OneTouch III USB Device (74 GB) ] 

Partition Partition Type Drive Start Offset Partition Length 
#1 (Active) NTFS G: 0 MB 76316 MB 

[ Drive #5 - SONY NWWM MEM AAD2 USB Device (973 MB) ] 

Partition Partition Type Drive Start Offset Partition Length 
#1 (Active) FAT16 K: 0 MB 974 MB 


Optical Drives 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ QSI DVD-RAM SDW-086 ] 

Optical Drive Properties: 
Device Description QSI DVD-RAM SDW-086 

[ MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 ] 

Optical Drive Properties: 
Device Description MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 


ASPI 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Host ID LUN Device Type Vendor Model Rev Extra Information 
00 00 00 Optical Drive QSI DVD- RAM SDW-086 
00 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
01 00 00 Disk Drive Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 
01 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
02 00 00 Optical Drive MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM 1.0A 
02 07 00 Host Adapter mcdbus 


ATA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 (SB2DB2E4KXHEAH) ] 

ATA Device Properties: 
Model ID Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 
Serial Number SB2DB2E4KXHEAH 
Revision SBDOC74P 
Parameters 232581 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector 
LBA Sectors 234441648 
Buffer 7516 KB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead) 
Multiple Sectors 16 
ECC Bytes 4 
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4 
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100) 
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100) 
Unformatted Capacity 114473 MB 

ATA Device Features: 
SMART Supported 
Security Mode Supported 
Power Management Supported 
Advanced Power Management Supported 
Write Cache Supported 
Host Protected Area Supported 
Power-Up In Standby Supported 
Automatic Acoustic Management Supported 
48-bit LBA Supported 
Device Configuration Overlay Supported 

ATA Device Manufacturer: 
Company Name Hitachi Global Storage Technologies 
Product Information http://www.hgst.com/products 


SMART 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 (SB2DB2E4KXHEAH) ] 

ID Attribute Description Threshold Value Worst Data Status 
01 Raw Read Error Rate 62 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal 
02 Throughput Performance 40 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal 
03 Spin Up Time 33 238 238 1 OK: Value is normal 
04 Start/Stop Count 0 100 100 352 OK: Always passing 
05 Reallocated Sector Count 5 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal 
07 Seek Error Rate 67 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal 
08 Seek Time Performance 40 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal 
09 Power-On Time Count 0 99 99 874 OK: Always passing 
0A Spin Retry Count 60 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal 
0C Power Cycle Count 0 100 100 321 OK: Always passing 
BF G-Sense Error Rate 0 96 96 262149 OK: Always passing 
C0 Power-Off Retract Count 0 100 100 11 OK: Always passing 
C1 Load/Unload Cycle Count 0 99 99 12889 OK: Always passing 
C2 Temperature 0 148 148 16, 37 OK: Always passing 
C4 Reallocation Event Count 0 100 100 29 OK: Always passing 
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing 
C6 Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing 
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 253 0 OK: Always passing 
DF Load Retry Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing 


Windows Network 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Gigabit Ethernet Controller ] 

Network Adapter Properties: 
Network Adapter Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Gigabit Ethernet Controller 
Interface Type Gigabit Ethernet 
Hardware Address 00-1A-80-43-B6-99 
Connection Name Local Area Connection 
Connection Speed 100 Mbps 
MTU 1500 bytes 
DHCP Lease Obtained 01/01/1970 00:00:02 
DHCP Lease Expires 01/01/1970 00:00:02 
Bytes Received 0 
Bytes Sent 0 

[ LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter ] 

Network Adapter Properties: 
Network Adapter LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter 
Interface Type Ethernet 
Hardware Address 00-19-7E-89-2F-3D 
Connection Name Wireless Network Connection 
Connection Speed 54 Mbps 
MTU 1500 bytes 
DHCP Lease Obtained 31/12/2007 02:18:37 
DHCP Lease Expires 01/01/2008 02:18:37 
WLAN Signal Strength -50 dBm (Excellent) 
Bytes Received 106238209 (101.3 MB) 
Bytes Sent 5825561 (5.6 MB) 

Network Adapter Addresses: 
IP / Subnet Mask 192.168.1.101 / 255.255.255.0 
Gateway 192.168.1.1 
DHCP 192.168.1.1 
DNS 194.168.4.100 
DNS 194.168.8.100 


PCI / PnP Network 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Device Description Type 
LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter [NoDB] PCI 
Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller PCI 


DirectX Video 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Primary Display Driver ] 

DirectDraw Device Properties: 
DirectDraw Driver Name display 
DirectDraw Driver Description Primary Display Driver 
Hardware Driver ialmrnt5.dll 
Hardware Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 

Direct3D Device Properties: 
Available Local Video Memory 120764 KB 
Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP) 0 KB 
Rendering Bit Depths 16, 32 
Z-Buffer Bit Depths 16, 24 
Min Texture Size 1 x 1 
Max Texture Size 2048 x 2048 
Vertex Shader Version Not Supported 
Pixel Shader Version 2.0 

Direct3D Device Features: 
Additive Texture Blending Supported 
AGP Texturing Not Supported 
Anisotropic Filtering Supported 
Bilinear Filtering Supported 
Cubic Environment Mapping Supported 
Cubic Filtering Not Supported 
Decal-Alpha Texture Blending Supported 
Decal Texture Blending Supported 
Directional Lights Not Supported 
DirectX Texture Compression Not Supported 
DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression Not Supported 
Dithering Supported 
Dot3 Texture Blending Supported 
Dynamic Textures Not Supported 
Edge Antialiasing Not Supported 
Environmental Bump Mapping Supported 
Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance Supported 
Factor Alpha Blending Supported 
Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal Not Supported 
Guard Band Supported 
Hardware Scene Rasterization Not Supported 
Hardware Transform & Lighting Not Supported 
Legacy Depth Bias Not Supported 
Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments Supported 
Mipmapped Cube Textures Supported 
Mipmapped Volume Textures Supported 
Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending Supported 
Modulate Texture Blending Supported 
Non-Square Textures Supported 
N-Patches Not Supported 
Perspective Texture Correction Supported 
Point Lights Not Supported 
Point Sampling Supported 
Projective Textures Not Supported 
Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines Not Supported 
Range-Based Fog Not Supported 
Rectangular & Triangular Patches Not Supported 
Rendering In Windowed Mode Supported 
Scissor Test Not Supported 
Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias Not Supported 
Specular Flat Shading Supported 
Specular Gouraud Shading Supported 
Specular Phong Shading Not Supported 
Spherical Mapping Not Supported 
Spot Lights Not Supported 
Stencil Buffers Supported 
Sub-Pixel Accuracy Supported 
Table Fog Supported 
Texture Alpha Blending Supported 
Texture Clamping Supported 
Texture Mirroring Supported 
Texture Transparency Supported 
Texture Wrapping Supported 
Triangle Culling Not Supported 
Trilinear Filtering Supported 
Two-Sided Stencil Test Not Supported 
Vertex Alpha Blending Supported 
Vertex Fog Supported 
Vertex Tweening Not Supported 
Volume Textures Supported 
W-Based Fog Supported 
W-Buffering Not Supported 
Z-Based Fog Supported 
Z-Bias Supported 
Z-Test Not Supported 

Supported FourCC Codes: 
I420 Supported 
IMC1 Supported 
IMC2 Supported 
IMC3 Supported 
IMC4 Supported 
IYUV Supported 
UYVY Supported 
VYUY Supported 
YUY2 Supported 
YV12 Supported 
YVU9 Supported 
YVYU Supported 

Problems & Suggestions: 
Problem Hardware Transform & Lighting is not supported. Modern 3D games may require it. 


DirectX Sound 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Primary Sound Driver ] 

DirectSound Device Properties: 
Device Description Primary Sound Driver 
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 1 
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 100 / 200000 Hz 
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
Total / Free Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0 

DirectSound Device Features: 
Certified Driver Yes 
Emulated Device No 
Precise Sample Rate Supported 
DirectSound3D Not Supported 
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported 
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported 
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported 

[ SRS Labs Audio Sandbox ] 

DirectSound Device Properties: 
Device Description SRS Labs Audio Sandbox 
Driver Module srs_sscfilter_i386.sys 
Primary Buffers 1 
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 100 / 200000 Hz 
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
Total / Free Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0 
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0 

DirectSound Device Features: 
Certified Driver Yes 
Emulated Device No 
Precise Sample Rate Supported 
DirectSound3D Not Supported 
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported 
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported 
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported 

[ Realtek HD Audio output ] 

DirectSound Device Properties: 
Device Description Realtek HD Audio output 
Driver Module RtkHDAud.sys 
Primary Buffers 1 
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 8000 / 192000 Hz 
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo 
Total / Free Sound Buffers 33 / 32 
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 33 / 32 
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 33 / 32 
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 33 / 32 
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 33 / 32 
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 33 / 32 

DirectSound Device Features: 
Certified Driver Yes 
Emulated Device No 
Precise Sample Rate Supported 
DirectSound3D Supported 
Creative EAX 1.0 Supported 
Creative EAX 2.0 Supported 
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported 


DirectX Music 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ SRS Audio Sandbox ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description SRS Audio Sandbox 
Synthesizer Type Software 
Device Class Output Port 
Device Type WDM Multimedia 
Audio Channels 2 
MIDI Channels 16000 
Voices 1000 
Available Memory System Memory 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Not Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported 
External MIDI Port No 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Not Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Supported 

[ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] 
Synthesizer Type Hardware 
Device Class Output Port 
Device Type Windows Multimedia 
MIDI Channels 16 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Not Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported 
External MIDI Port No 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Not Supported 

[ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] 
Synthesizer Type Hardware 
Device Class Output Port 
Device Type Windows Multimedia 
MIDI Channels 16 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Not Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported 
External MIDI Port No 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Not Supported 

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ] 

DirectMusic Device Properties: 
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer 
Synthesizer Type Software 
Device Class Output Port 
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer 
Audio Channels 2 
MIDI Channels 16000 
Voices 1000 
Available Memory System Memory 

DirectMusic Device Features: 
Built-In GM Instrument Set No 
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No 
DirectSound Supported 
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported 
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported 
External MIDI Port No 
Fixed DLS Memory Size No 
Port Sharing Not Supported 
Chorus Effect Not Supported 
Delay Effect Not Supported 
Reverb Effect Supported 


DirectX Input 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Mouse ] 

DirectInput Device Properties: 
Device Description Mouse 
Device Type Unknown 
Device Subtype Unknown 
Axes 3 
Buttons/Keys 3 

DirectInput Device Features: 
Emulated Device Yes 
Alias Device No 
Polled Device No 
Polled Data Format No 
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported 
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported 
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported 
Force Feedback Not Supported 
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported 
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported 
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported 

[ Keyboard ] 

DirectInput Device Properties: 
Device Description Keyboard 
Device Type Unknown 
Device Subtype Unknown 
Buttons/Keys 128 

DirectInput Device Features: 
Emulated Device Yes 
Alias Device No 
Polled Device No 
Polled Data Format No 
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported 
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported 
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported 
Force Feedback Not Supported 
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported 
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported 
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported 


Windows Devices 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Devices ] 

Batteries: 
Microsoft AC Adapter 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery 5.1.2535.0 

Computer: 
ACPI Multiprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0 

Disk drives: 
Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 5.1.2535.0 
Maxtor OneTouch III USB Device 5.1.2535.0 
MemoryStick0 Device 1.0.0.1 
SD1 Device 1.0.0.1 
SONY NWWM MEM AAD2 USB Device 5.1.2535.0 

Display adapters: 
Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 6.14.10.4436 
Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 6.14.10.4436 

DVD/CD-ROM drives: 
MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 5.1.2535.0 
QSI DVD-RAM SDW-086 5.1.2535.0 

Human Interface Devices: 
Sony Notebook Control Device 5.1.2600.2180 

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers: 
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF 8.2.0.1008 
Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 8.2.0.1008 
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180 
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180 

IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers: 
Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 5.1.2535.0 

Keyboards: 
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 5.1.2600.2180 

Mice and other pointing devices: 
Alps Pointing-device for VAIO 5.3.512.4 

Modems: 
HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP 7.50.0.0 

Monitors: 
Plug and Play Monitor 5.1.2001.0 
Plug and Play Monitor 5.1.2001.0 
Plug and Play Monitor 5.1.2001.0 

Network adapters: 
1394 Net Adapter 5.1.2535.0 
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0 
Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Gigabit Ethernet Controller 8.43.3.3 
Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Gigabit Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0 
LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter 4.2.2.21 
LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0 

Non-Plug and Play Drivers: 
1394 ARP Client Protocol 
AEGIS Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v3.5.3.0 
AFD 
AVG Network Redirector 
AVG7 Clean Driver 
AVG7 Kernel 
AVG7 Resident Driver XP 
AVG7 Wrap Driver 
Beep 
dmboot 
dmload 
Fips 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
Parport 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
Serial 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
VgaSave 
VolSnap 
WLAN Transport 

PCMCIA adapters: 
Generic CardBus Controller 5.1.2600.0 

PCMCIA and Flash memory devices: 
Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller 2.0.0.17 

Processors: 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz 5.1.2600.0 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz 5.1.2600.0 

SCSI and RAID controllers: 
MagicISO SCSI Host Controller 6.0.5384.4 

Sound, video and game controllers: 
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0 
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0 
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0 
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 5.1.2535.0 
Realtek High Definition Audio 5.10.0.5506 
SRS Audio Sandbox (WDM) 1.6.6.0 
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0 

Storage volumes: 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 

System devices: 
ACPI Lid 5.1.2600.2180 
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.2180 
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.2180 
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.2180 
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.2180 
High Precision Event Timer 7.0.0.1011 
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448 5.1.2600.2180 
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0 7.0.0.1020 
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2 7.0.0.1020 
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4 7.0.0.1020 
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA 7.0.0.1020 
Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9 7.0.0.1020 
Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device 5.1.2600.2180 
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.2180 
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.2180 
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft Composite Battery 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.2180 
Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio 5.10.0.5010 
Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML/943GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27A0 8.2.0.1008 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180 
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI bus 5.1.2600.2180 
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.2180 
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.2180 
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.2180 
System timer 5.1.2600.2180 
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.2180 
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.2180 
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.2180 

Universal Serial Bus controllers: 
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8 8.2.0.1008 
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9 8.2.0.1008 
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA 8.2.0.1008 
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC 8.2.0.1008 
USB Mass Storage Device 5.1.2600.0 
USB Mass Storage Device 5.1.2600.0 
USB Root Hub  5.1.2600.2180 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180 

[ Batteries / Microsoft AC Adapter ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft AC Adapter 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File battery.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\ACPI0003 

[ Batteries / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File battery.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0A 
PnP Device Control Method Battery 

[ Computer / ACPI Multiprocessor PC ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ACPI Multiprocessor PC 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File hal.inf 
Hardware ID acpiapic_mp 

[ Disk drives / Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID IDE\DiskHitachi_HTS541612J9SA00_________________SBDOC74P 
Location Information 0 

[ Disk drives / Maxtor OneTouch III USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Maxtor OneTouch III USB Device 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskMaxtor__OneTouch_III____0364 

[ Disk drives / MemoryStick0 Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description MemoryStick0 Device 
Driver Date 03/06/2004 
Driver Version 1.0.0.1 
Driver Provider Texas Instruments 
INF File oem11.inf 
Hardware ID FlashMedia\MemoryStickDevice0 
Location Information FlashMedia 2 

[ Disk drives / SD1 Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description SD1 Device 
Driver Date 03/06/2004 
Driver Version 1.0.0.1 
Driver Provider Texas Instruments 
INF File oem11.inf 
Hardware ID FlashMedia\SdDevice1 
Location Information FlashMedia 3 

[ Disk drives / SONY NWWM MEM AAD2 USB Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description SONY NWWM MEM AAD2 USB Device 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File disk.inf 
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskSONY____NWWM_MEM_AAD2___1.00 

[ Display adapters / Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Driver Date 28/11/2005 
Driver Version 6.14.10.4436 
Driver Provider Intel Corporation 
INF File oem7.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_03 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 0 
PCI Device Intel 82945GM/PM Chipset - PCI Express Root Port 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 16 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF 
Memory C0000000-CFFFFFFF 
Memory DC100000-DC17FFFF 
Memory DC200000-DC23FFFF 
Port 03B0-03BB 
Port 03C0-03DF 
Port 1800-1807 

[ Display adapters / Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Driver Date 28/11/2005 
Driver Version 6.14.10.4436 
Driver Provider Intel Corporation 
INF File oem7.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_03 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 1 
PCI Device Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family [NoDB] 

Device Resources: 
Memory DC180000-DC1FFFFF 

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cdrom.inf 
Hardware ID SCSI\CdRom&Ven_MagicISO&Prod_Virtual_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0A 
Location Information Bus Number 0, Target ID 0, LUN 0 

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / QSI DVD-RAM SDW-086 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description QSI DVD-RAM SDW-086 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cdrom.inf 
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomQSI_DVD-RAM_SDW-086_____________________ES72____ 
Location Information 0 

[ Human Interface Devices / Sony Notebook Control Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Sony Notebook Control Device 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File input.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\SNY5001 
PnP Device Sony Notebook Control Device 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF 
Driver Date 13/09/2006 
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7ide.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 1 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - ATA-100 IDE Controller 

Device Resources: 
Port 1810-181F 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 
Driver Date 13/09/2006 
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7ide.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C4&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 2 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - SATA Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 19 
Memory DC444400-DC4447FF 
Port 1890-189F 
Port 18A0-18A3 
Port 18A4-18A7 
Port 18A8-18AF 
Port 18B0-18B7 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 
Hardware ID Intel-27c4 
Location Information Primary Channel 

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
 Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File mshdc.inf 
Hardware ID Intel-27df 
Location Information Primary Channel 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 14 
Port 01F0-01F7 
Port 03F6-03F6 

[ IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers / Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File 1394.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803A&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 8, device 3, function 1 
PCI Device Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB] 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 16 
Memory FEBFB800-FEBFBFFF 
Memory FEBFC000-FEBFFFFF 

[ Keyboards / Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File keyboard.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0303 
PnP Device 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 01 
Port 0060-0060 
Port 0064-0064 

[ Mice and other pointing devices / Alps Pointing-device for VAIO ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Alps Pointing-device for VAIO 
Driver Date 17/05/2005 
Driver Version 5.3.512.4 
Driver Provider Alps 
INF File oem10.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\SNY9001 
PnP Device Sony (Alps) Pointing Device 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 12 

[ Modems / HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP 
Driver Date 11/07/2006 
Driver Version 7.50.0.0 
Driver Provider CXT 
INF File oem5.inf 
Hardware ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_2C06&SUBSYS_104D1700&REV_1000 
Location Information Internal High Definition Audio Bus 

[ Monitors / Plug and Play Monitor ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Plug and Play Monitor 
Driver Date 06/06/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File monitor.inf 
Hardware ID Monitor\MS_0040 
Monitor MS 

[ Monitors / Plug and Play Monitor ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Plug and Play Monitor 
Driver Date 06/06/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File monitor.inf 
Hardware ID Monitor\MS_0040 
Monitor MS 

[ Monitors / Plug and Play Monitor ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Plug and Play Monitor 
Driver Date 06/06/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File monitor.inf 
Hardware ID Monitor\MS_0040 
Monitor MS 

[ Network adapters / 1394 Net Adapter ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description 1394 Net Adapter 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File net1394.inf 
Hardware ID V1394\NIC1394 

[ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Direct Parallel 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netrasa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_ptiminiport 

[ Network adapters / Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Gigabit Ethernet Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Gigabit Ethernet Controller 
Driver Date 17/10/2005 
Driver Version 8.43.3.3 
Driver Provider Marvell 
INF File oem8.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4351&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_16 
Location Information PCI bus 2, device 0, function 0 
PCI Device Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 16 
Memory D6000000-D6003FFF 
Port 2000-20FF 

[ Network adapters / Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Gigabit Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Gigabit Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netpsa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp 

[ Network adapters / LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter 
Driver Date 05/07/2006 
Driver Version 4.2.2.21 
Driver Provider LAN-Express 
INF File netasag.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_04231468&REV_01 
Location Information PCI bus 6, device 0, function 0 
PCI Device LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter [NoDB] 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 18 
Memory DA000000-DA00FFFF 

[ Network adapters / LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netpsa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp 

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netrasa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanip 

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netpsa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp 

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WAN Miniport (L2TP) 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netrasa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_l2tpminiport 

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netrasa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_pppoeminiport 

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPTP) 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File netrasa.inf 
Hardware ID ms_pptpminiport


----------



## mrstarks (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Downgraded Sony VGN N31M/W from Vista to XP Home*

Continuation of the report generated by Everest

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / 1394 ARP Client Protocol ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description 1394 ARP Client Protocol 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AEGIS Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v3.5.3.0 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AEGIS Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v3.5.3.0 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AFD ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AFD 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG Network Redirector ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AVG Network Redirector 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG7 Clean Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AVG7 Clean Driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG7 Kernel ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AVG7 Kernel 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG7 Resident Driver XP ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AVG7 Resident Driver XP 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG7 Wrap Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description AVG7 Wrap Driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Beep ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Beep 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmboot ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description dmboot 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmload ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description dmload 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Fips ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Fips 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Generic Packet Classifier ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic Packet Classifier 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / HTTP ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HTTP 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IP Network Address Translator ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description IP Network Address Translator 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPSEC driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description IPSEC driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ksecdd ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ksecdd 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mnmdd ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description mnmdd 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mountmgr ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description mountmgr 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS System Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description NDIS System Driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDProxy ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description NDProxy 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NetBios over Tcpip ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description NetBios over Tcpip 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Null ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Null 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Parport ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Parport 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PartMgr ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PartMgr 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ParVdm ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ParVdm 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDPCDD ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description RDPCDD 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access Auto Connection Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access IP ARP Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Remote Access IP ARP Driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Serial ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Serial 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TCP/IP Protocol Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description TCP/IP Protocol Driver 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VgaSave ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description VgaSave 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VolSnap ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description VolSnap 

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / WLAN Transport ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description WLAN Transport 

[ PCMCIA adapters / Generic CardBus Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic CardBus Controller 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File pcmcia.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8039&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 8, device 3, function 0 
PCI Device Generic CardBus Controller [NoDB] 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 16 
Memory 000DB000-000DBFFF 
Memory FABF9000-FEBF8FFF 
Memory FEBF9000-FEBF9FFF 
Memory FEBFA000-FEBFAFFF 
Port FD00-FDFF 
Port FF00-FFFF 

[ PCMCIA and Flash memory devices / Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller 
Driver Date 30/01/2007 
Driver Version 2.0.0.17 
Driver Provider Texas Instruments Inc 
INF File oem9.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_00 
Location Information PCI bus 8, device 3, function 2 
PCI Device Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller [NoDB] 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 18 
Memory FABF8000-FABF8FFF 

[ Processors / Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz 
Driver Date 01/04/2004 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cpu.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_6_Model_15 

[ Processors / Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz 
Driver Date 01/04/2004 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cpu.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_6_Model_15 

[ SCSI and RAID controllers / MagicISO SCSI Host Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description MagicISO SCSI Host Controller 
Driver Date 21/06/2006 
Driver Version 6.0.5384.4 
Driver Provider MagicISO, Inc. 
INF File oem15.inf 
Hardware ID *mcdbusdevice 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Audio Codecs 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMACM 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Media Control Devices 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wdmaudio.inf 
Hardware ID SW\{a7c7a5b0-5af3-11d1-9ced-00a024bf0407} 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wdmaudio.inf 
Hardware ID SW\{b7eafdc0-a680-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d} 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wdmaudio.inf 
Hardware ID SW\{cd171de3-69e5-11d2-b56d-0000f8754380} 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Realtek High Definition Audio ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Realtek High Definition Audio 
Driver Date 01/11/2007 
Driver Version 5.10.0.5506 
Driver Provider Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
INF File oem2.inf 
Hardware ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262&SUBSYS_104D1600&REV_1001 
Location Information Internal High Definition Audio Bus 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / SRS Audio Sandbox (WDM) ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description SRS Audio Sandbox (WDM) 
Driver Date 23/07/2007 
Driver Version 1.6.6.0 
Driver Provider SRS Labs, Inc. 
INF File oem14.inf 
Hardware ID SRS\SSCFilter 

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Video Codecs 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File wave.inf 
Hardware ID MS_MMVID 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Generic volume 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File volume.inf 
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume 

[ System devices / ACPI Lid ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ACPI Lid 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0D 
PnP Device Lid 

[ System devices / ACPI Power Button ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ACPI Power Button 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0C 
PnP Device Power Button 

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ACPI Thermal Zone 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone 

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ACPI Thermal Zone 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone 

[ System devices / Direct memory access controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Direct memory access controller 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200 
PnP Device DMA Controller 

Device Resources: 
DMA 04 
Port 0000-001F 
Port 0081-0091 
Port 0093-009F 
Port 00C0-00DF 

[ System devices / High Precision Event Timer ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description High Precision Event Timer 
Driver Date 10/01/2005 
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File dmi_pci.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0103 
PnP Device High Precision Event Timer 

Device Resources: 
Memory FED00000-FED003FF 

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E2 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7-M) 

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0 
Driver Date 23/05/2005 
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7core.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 28, function 0 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 1 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 17 
Memory D0000000-D1FFFFFF 
Memory D6000000-D7FFFFFF 
Port 2000-2FFF 

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2 
Driver Date 23/05/2005 
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7core.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 28, function 1 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 2 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 16 
Memory D2000000-D3FFFFFF 
Memory D8000000-D9FFFFFF 
Port 3000-3FFF 

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4 
Driver Date 23/05/2005 
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7core.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 28, function 2 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 3 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 18 
Memory D4000000-D5FFFFFF 
Memory DA000000-DBFFFFFF 
Port 4000-4FFF 

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA 
Driver Date 23/05/2005 
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7core.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 3 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - SMBus Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 10 
Port 18C0-18DF 

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9 
Driver Date 23/05/2005 
Driver Version 7.0.0.1020 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7core.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 0 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - LPC Bridge 

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\INT0800 
PnP Device Intel Flash EEPROM 

Device Resources: 
Memory FF000000-FFFFFFFF 

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort 

Device Resources: 
Port 0274-0277 
Port 0279-0279 
Port 0A79-0A79 

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microcode Update Device 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID root\update 

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File acpi.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C09 
PnP Device Embedded Controller Device 

Device Resources: 
Port 0062-0062 
Port 0066-0066 

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File acpi.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08 
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 09 

[ System devices / Microsoft Composite Battery ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft Composite Battery 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File acpi.inf 
Hardware ID COMPOSITE_BATTERY 

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID root\mssmbios 

[ System devices / Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio 
Driver Date 05/03/2004 
Driver Version 5.10.0.5010 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File hdaudbus.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 27, function 0 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 22 
Memory DC240000-DC243FFF 

[ System devices / Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML/943GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27A0 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML/943GML and Intel(R) 945GT Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27A0 
Driver Date 13/09/2006 
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File 945gm.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0 
PCI Device Intel 82945GM/PM Chipset - Memory Controller Hub 

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Motherboard resources 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02 
PnP Device Motherboard Resources 

Device Resources: 
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF 
Memory FED14000-FED17FFF 
Memory FED18000-FED18FFF 
Memory FED19000-FED19FFF 
Memory FED1C000-FED1FFFF 
Memory FED20000-FED3FFFF 
Memory FED45000-FED8FFFF 

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Motherboard resources 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File  machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02 
PnP Device Motherboard Resources 

Device Resources: 
Port 002E-002F 
Port 0061-0061 
Port 0063-0063 
Port 0065-0065 
Port 0067-0067 
Port 0070-0070 
Port 0080-0080 
Port 0092-0092 
Port 00B2-00B3 
Port 0680-06FF 
Port 0800-080F 
Port 1000-107F 
Port 1180-11BF 
Port 1640-164F 
Port FE00-FE7F 
Port FE80-FEFF 

[ System devices / Numeric data processor ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Numeric data processor 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04 
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 13 
Port 00F0-00F0 

[ System devices / PCI bus ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description PCI bus 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A08 
PnP Device ACPI Three-wire Device Bus 

Device Resources: 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF 
Memory 000D0000-000D3FFF 
Memory 000D4000-000D7FFF 
Memory 000D8000-000DBFFF 
Memory 40000000-FEBFFFFF 
Port 0000-0CF7 
Port 0D00-FFFF 

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID root\swenum 

[ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Programmable interrupt controller 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0000 
PnP Device Programmable Interrupt Controller 

Device Resources: 
Port 0020-0021 
Port 0024-0025 
Port 0028-0029 
Port 002C-002D 
Port 0030-0031 
Port 0034-0035 
Port 0038-0039 
Port 003C-003D 
Port 00A0-00A1 
Port 00A4-00A5 
Port 00A8-00A9 
Port 00AC-00AD 
Port 00B0-00B1 
Port 00B4-00B5 
Port 00B8-00B9 
Port 00BC-00BD 
Port 04D0-04D1 

[ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00 
PnP Device Real-Time Clock 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 08 
Port 0070-0077 

[ System devices / System timer ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description System timer 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100 
PnP Device System Timer 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 00 
Port 0040-0043 
Port 0050-0053 

[ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD 

[ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU 

[ System devices / Volume Manager ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Volume Manager 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File machine.inf 
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8 
Driver Date 13/09/2006 
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7usb.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 0 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 23 
Port 1820-183F 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9 ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9 
Driver Date 13/09/2006 
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7usb.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 1 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 17 
Port 1840-185F 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA 
Driver Date 13/09/2006 
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7usb.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 2 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 18 
Port 1860-187F 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC 
Driver Date 13/09/2006 
Driver Version 8.2.0.1008 
Driver Provider Intel 
INF File ich7usb.inf 
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_8212104D&REV_02 
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 7 
PCI Device Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller 

Device Resources: 
IRQ 23 
Memory DC444000-DC4443FF 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Mass Storage Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description USB Mass Storage Device 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbstor.inf 
Hardware ID USB\Vid_0d49&Pid_7250&Rev_0001 
Location Information Maxtor OneTouch III 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Mass Storage Device ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description USB Mass Storage Device 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbstor.inf 
Hardware ID USB\Vid_054c&Pid_01fb&Rev_0100 
Location Information Network Walkman 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description USB Root Hub 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbport.inf 
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID27CC&REV0002 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description USB Root Hub 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbport.inf 
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27C9&REV0002 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description USB Root Hub 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbport.inf 
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27CA&REV0002 

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description USB Root Hub 
Driver Date 01/07/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File usbport.inf 
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID27C8&REV0002 


Physical Devices 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PCI Devices: 
Bus 8, Device 3, Function 0 Generic CardBus Controller [NoDB] 
Bus 0, Device 30, Function 0 Intel 82801GBM I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7-M) 
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 1 Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - ATA-100 IDE Controller 
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 7 Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller 
Bus 0, Device 27, Function 0 Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller 
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 0 Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - LPC Bridge 
Bus 0, Device 28, Function 0 Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 1 
Bus 0, Device 28, Function 1 Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 2 
Bus 0, Device 28, Function 2 Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 3 
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 2 Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - SATA Controller 
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 3 Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - SMBus Controller 
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 0 Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 1 Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 2 Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0 Intel 82945GM/PM Chipset - Memory Controller Hub 
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 0 Intel 82945GM/PM Chipset - PCI Express Root Port 
Bus 6, Device 0, Function 0 LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter [NoDB] 
Bus 2, Device 0, Function 0 Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller 
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 1 Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family [NoDB] 
Bus 8, Device 3, Function 1 Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB] 
Bus 8, Device 3, Function 2 Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller [NoDB] 

PnP Devices: 
PNP0303 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard 
PNP0C08 ACPI Driver/BIOS 
THERMALZONE ACPI Thermal Zone 
THERMALZONE ACPI Thermal Zone 
PNP0A08 ACPI Three-wire Device Bus 
PNP0C0A Control Method Battery 
PNP0200 DMA Controller 
PNP0C09 Embedded Controller Device 
PNP0103 High Precision Event Timer 
INT0800 Intel Flash EEPROM 
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_6_MODEL_15 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz 
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_6_MODEL_15 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz 
PNP0C0D Lid 
ACPI0003 Microsoft AC Adapter 
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources 
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources 
PNP0C04 Numeric Data Processor 
PNP0C0C Power Button 
PNP0000 Programmable Interrupt Controller 
PNP0B00 Real-Time Clock 
SNY9001 Sony (Alps) Pointing Device 
SNY5001 Sony Notebook Control Device 
PNP0100 System Timer 

USB Devices: 
054C 01FB USB Mass Storage Device 
0D49 7250 USB Mass Storage Device 


PCI Devices 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Generic CardBus Controller [NoDB] ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Generic CardBus Controller [NoDB] 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 8 / 3 / 0 
Device ID 104C-8039 
Subsystem ID FF00-0000 
Device Class 0607 (PCI/CardBus Bridge) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7-M) ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7-M) 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 30 / 0 
Device ID 8086-2448 
Subsystem ID 0000-0000 
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge) 
Revision E2 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - ATA-100 IDE Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - ATA-100 IDE Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 1 
Device ID 8086-27DF 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 7 
Device ID 8086-27CC 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller 
Bus Type PCI Express 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 27 / 0 
Device ID 8086-27D8 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0403 (High Definition Audio) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - LPC Bridge ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - LPC Bridge 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 0 
Device ID 8086-27B9 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 1 ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 1 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 28 / 0 
Device ID 8086-27D0 
Subsystem ID 0000-0000 
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 2 ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 2 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 28 / 1 
Device ID 8086-27D2 
Subsystem ID 0000-0000 
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 3 ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 3 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 28 / 2 
Device ID 8086-27D4 
Subsystem ID 0000-0000 
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - SATA Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - SATA Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 2 
Device ID 8086-27C4 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - SMBus Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - SMBus Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 3 
Device ID 8086-27DA 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0C05 (Serial Bus Controller) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Disabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 0 
Device ID 8086-27C8 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 1 
Device ID 8086-27C9 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 2 
Device ID 8086-27CA 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller) 
Revision 02 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82945GM/PM Chipset - Memory Controller Hub ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82945GM/PM Chipset - Memory Controller Hub 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0 
Device ID 8086-27A0 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge) 
Revision 03 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Intel 82945GM/PM Chipset - PCI Express Root Port ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Intel 82945GM/PM Chipset - PCI Express Root Port 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 0 
Device ID 8086-27A2 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller) 
Revision 03 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter [NoDB] ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter [NoDB] 
Bus Type PCI Express x1 
Bus / Device / Function 6 / 0 / 0 
Device ID 168C-001C 
Subsystem ID 1468-0423 
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller) 
Revision 01 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller 
Bus Type PCI Express x1 
Bus / Device / Function 2 / 0 / 0 
Device ID 11AB-4351 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller) 
Revision 16 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family [NoDB] ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family [NoDB] 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 1 
Device ID 8086-27A6 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0380 (Display Controller) 
Revision 03 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB] ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB] 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 8 / 3 / 1 
Device ID 104C-803A 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0C00 (Firewire Controller) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 

[ Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller [NoDB] ] 

Device Properties: 
Device Description Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller [NoDB] 
Bus Type PCI 
Bus / Device / Function 8 / 3 / 2 
Device ID 104C-803B 
Subsystem ID 104D-8212 
Device Class 0180 (Mass Storage Controller) 
Revision 00 
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported 

Device Features: 
66 MHz Operation Not Supported 
Bus Mastering Enabled 


Device Resources 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Resource Share Device Description 
DMA 04 Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
IRQ 00 Exclusive System timer 
IRQ 01 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
IRQ 08 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock 
IRQ 09 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
IRQ 10 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA 
IRQ 12 Exclusive Alps Pointing-device for VAIO 
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor 
IRQ 14 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel 
IRQ 16 Shared Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Gigabit Ethernet Controller 
IRQ 16 Shared Generic CardBus Controller 
IRQ 16 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2 
IRQ 16 Shared Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
IRQ 16 Shared Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
IRQ 17 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9 
IRQ 17 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0 
IRQ 18 Shared LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter 
IRQ 18 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA 
IRQ 18 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4 
IRQ 18 Shared Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller 
IRQ 19 Shared Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 
IRQ 22 Shared Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio 
IRQ 23 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8 
IRQ 23 Shared Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Memory 000D0000-000D3FFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory 000D4000-000D7FFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory 000D8000-000DBFFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory 000DB000-000DBFFF Exclusive Generic CardBus Controller 
Memory 40000000-FEBFFFFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory C0000000-CFFFFFFF Exclusive Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Memory D0000000-D1FFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0 
Memory D2000000-D3FFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2 
Memory D4000000-D5FFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4 
Memory D6000000-D6003FFF Exclusive Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Gigabit Ethernet Controller 
Memory D6000000-D7FFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0 
Memory D8000000-D9FFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2 
Memory DA000000-DA00FFFF Exclusive LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter 
Memory DA000000-DBFFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4 
Memory DC100000-DC17FFFF Exclusive Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Memory DC180000-DC1FFFFF Exclusive Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Memory DC200000-DC23FFFF Exclusive Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Memory DC240000-DC243FFF Exclusive Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio 
Memory DC444000-DC4443FF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC 
Memory DC444400-DC4447FF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Memory FABF8000-FABF8FFF Exclusive Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller 
Memory FABF9000-FEBF8FFF Undetermined Generic CardBus Controller 
Memory FEBF9000-FEBF9FFF Exclusive Generic CardBus Controller 
Memory FEBFA000-FEBFAFFF Exclusive Generic CardBus Controller 
Memory FEBFB800-FEBFBFFF Exclusive Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
Memory FEBFC000-FEBFFFFF Exclusive Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
Memory FED00000-FED003FF Exclusive High Precision Event Timer 
Memory FED14000-FED17FFF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Memory FED18000-FED18FFF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Memory FED19000-FED19FFF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Memory FED1C000-FED1FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Memory FED20000-FED3FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Memory FED45000-FED8FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Memory FF000000-FFFFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device 
Port 0000-001F Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 0000-0CF7 Shared PCI bus 
Port 0020-0021 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 0024-0025 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 0028-0029 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 002C-002D Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 002E-002F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0030-0031 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 0034-0035 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 0038-0039 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 003C-003D Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 0040-0043 Exclusive System timer 
Port 0050-0053 Exclusive System timer 
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0062-0062 Exclusive Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller 
Port 0063-0063 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Port 0065-0065 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0066-0066 Exclusive Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller 
Port 0067-0067 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0070-0070 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0070-0077 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock 
Port 0080-0080 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0081-0091 Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 0092-0092 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0093-009F Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 00A0-00A1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 00A4-00A5 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
 Port 00A8-00A9 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 00AC-00AD Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 00B0-00B1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 00B2-00B3 Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 00B4-00B5 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 00B8-00B9 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 00BC-00BD Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 00F0-00F0 Exclusive Numeric data processor 
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel 
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Port 03B0-03BB Shared Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Port 03C0-03DF Shared Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel 
Port 04D0-04D1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 0680-06FF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0800-080F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Port 0D00-FFFF Shared PCI bus 
Port 1000-107F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 1180-11BF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 1640-164F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port 1800-1807 Exclusive Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 
Port 1810-181F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF 
Port 1820-183F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8 
Port 1840-185F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9 
Port 1860-187F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA 
Port 1890-189F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 
Port 18A0-18A3 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 
Port 18A4-18A7 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 
Port 18A8-18AF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 
Port 18B0-18B7 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4 
Port 18C0-18DF Undetermined Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA 
Port 2000-20FF Exclusive Generic Marvell Yukon Chipset based Gigabit Ethernet Controller 
Port 2000-2FFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0 
Port 3000-3FFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2 
Port 4000-4FFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4 
Port FD00-FDFF Exclusive Generic CardBus Controller 
Port FE00-FE7F Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port FE80-FEFF Exclusive Motherboard resources 
Port FF00-FFFF Exclusive Generic CardBus Controller 


Input 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ] 

Keyboard Properties: 
Keyboard Name Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Keyboard Type IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard 
Keyboard Layout United Kingdom 
ANSI Code Page 1252 - Western European (Windows) 
OEM Code Page 437 
Repeat Delay 1 
Repeat Rate 31 

[ Alps Pointing-device for VAIO ] 

Mouse Properties: 
Mouse Name Alps Pointing-device for VAIO 
Mouse Buttons 2 
Mouse Hand Right 
Pointer Speed 1 
Double-Click Time 600 msec 
X/Y Threshold 6 / 10 
Wheel Scroll Lines 3 

Mouse Features: 
Active Window Tracking Disabled 
ClickLock Disabled 
Hide Pointer While Typing Enabled 
Mouse Wheel Present 
Move Pointer To Default Button Disabled 
Pointer Trails Disabled 
Sonar Disabled 

Mouse Manufacturer: 
Company Name ALPS Electric Co., Ltd. 
Product Information http://www.alps.com 
Driver Download http://www.alps.com 


Printers 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Microsoft Office Document Image Writer ] 

Printer Properties: 
Printer Name Microsoft Office Document Image Writer 
Default Printer No 
Share Point Not shared 
Printer Port Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Port: 
Printer Driver Microsoft Office Document Image Writer Driver (v4.00) 
Device Name Microsoft Office Document Image 
Print Processor ModiPrint 
Separator Page None 
Availability Always 
Priority 1 
Print Jobs Queued 0 
Status Unknown 

Paper Properties: 
Paper Size A4, 210 x 297 mm 
Orientation Portrait 
Print Quality 200 x 200 dpi Mono 

[ Microsoft XPS Document Writer (Default) ] 

Printer Properties: 
Printer Name Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
Default Printer Yes 
Share Point Not shared 
Printer Port XPSPort: 
Printer Driver Microsoft XPS Document Writer (v6.00) 
Device Name Microsoft XPS Document Writer 
Print Processor WinPrint 
Separator Page None 
Availability Always 
Priority 1 
Print Jobs Queued 0 
Status Unknown 

Paper Properties: 
Paper Size Letter, 8.5 x 11 in 
Orientation Portrait 
Print Quality 600 x 600 dpi Color 


Debug - PCI 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


B00 D00 F00: Intel 82945GM/PM Chipset - Memory Controller Hub 

Offset 00: 86 80 A0 27 06 01 90 20 03 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 90 D1 FE 01 40 D1 FE 01 00 00 E0 01 80 D1 FE 
Offset 50: 00 00 30 00 19 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 10 11 11 00 10 13 11 00 FF 03 00 00 40 1A 39 00 
Offset A0: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 01 01 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 09 51 02 04 0A 90 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 10 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: Intel 82945GM/PM Chipset - PCI Express Root Port 

Offset 00: 86 80 A2 27 07 00 90 00 03 00 00 03 00 00 80 00 
 Offset 10: 00 00 10 DC 01 18 00 00 08 00 00 C0 00 00 20 DC 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 09 00 09 51 02 04 0A 90 
Offset 50: 0E 00 30 00 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 
Offset 60: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 05 D0 00 00 44 80 BB A9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 00 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 03 00 64 34 FF 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F01: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family [NoDB] 

Offset 00: 86 80 A6 27 07 00 90 00 03 00 80 03 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 18 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 09 00 09 51 02 04 0A 90 
Offset 50: 0E 00 30 00 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 3F 
Offset 60: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 00 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 03 00 64 34 FF 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1B F00: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller 

Offset 00: 86 80 D8 27 06 00 10 00 02 00 03 04 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 24 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 03 00 00 03 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 60 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 10 00 91 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 10 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F00: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 1 

Offset 00: 86 80 D0 27 07 00 10 00 02 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 03 00 20 20 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 D6 F0 D7 01 D0 F1 D1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 01 
Offset 50: 40 00 11 30 E0 A0 10 00 08 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 4D 10 12 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C0 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F01: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 2 

Offset 00: 86 80 D2 27 07 00 10 00 02 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 05 00 30 30 00 20 
Offset 20: 00 D8 F0 D9 01 D2 F1 D3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 02 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 02 
Offset 50: 00 00 01 10 E0 A0 18 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 4D 10 12 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C0 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00
B00 D1C F02: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - PCI Express Root Port 3 

Offset 00: 86 80 D4 27 07 00 10 00 02 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 07 00 40 40 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 DA F0 DB 01 D4 F1 D5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 03 
Offset 50: 40 00 11 30 E0 A0 20 00 08 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 4D 10 12 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C0 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 

Offset 00: 86 80 C8 27 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 21 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 

Offset 00: 86 80 C9 27 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 41 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller 

Offset 00: 86 80 CA 27 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 61 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller 

Offset 00: 86 80 CC 27 06 00 90 02 02 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 40 44 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 7F 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 20 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 D7 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 20 00 00 88 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 DB B6 6D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 80 00 09 88 85 40 00 86 0F 02 00 06 17 02 20 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801GBM I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7-M) 

Offset 00: 86 80 48 24 07 00 10 00 E2 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 09 20 F0 00 80 22 
Offset 20: 00 DC 00 DC F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 
Offset 50: 0D 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - LPC Bridge 

Offset 00: 86 80 B9 27 07 00 10 02 02 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 10 00 00 80 00 00 00 81 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 80 80 80 80 90 00 00 00 80 80 80 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 00 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 20 06 00 00 01 00 00 00 13 1C 0A 00 00 03 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 05 28 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 33 22 11 00 67 45 00 00 CF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 0C 10 B4 02 24 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 01 C0 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - ATA-100 IDE Controller 

Offset 00: 86 80 DF 27 05 00 80 02 02 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 11 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 47 A3 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60:  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F02: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - SATA Controller 

Offset 00: 86 80 C4 27 07 00 B0 02 02 8F 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: B1 18 00 00 A5 18 00 00 A9 18 00 00 A1 18 00 00 
Offset 20: 91 18 00 00 00 44 44 DC 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 47 A3 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 00 02 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 11 10 80 01 00 4A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - SMBus Controller 

Offset 00: 86 80 DA 27 01 00 80 02 02 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: C1 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D00 F00: Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller 

Offset 00: AB 11 51 43 07 00 10 40 16 00 00 02 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 00 D6 00 00 00 00 01 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 B0 40 00 80 A0 01 01 50 02 FE 00 20 00 13 
Offset 50: 03 5C 00 80 FF FF FF FF 00 00 44 01 05 E0 82 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 10 00 11 00 C0 0F 04 05 00 40 1B 00 11 A0 03 00 
Offset F0: 48 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B06 D00 F00: LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter [NoDB] 

Offset 00: 8C 16 1C 00 47 01 10 00 01 00 00 02 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 00 DA 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 50 00 00 68 14 23 04 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 50 C2 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 90 11 00 C0 0C 04 05 10 20 0A 00 11 3C 03 00 
Offset 70: 4B 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 C0 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B08 D03 F00: Generic CardBus Controller [NoDB] 

Offset 00: 4C 10 39 80 07 00 10 02 00 00 07 06 08 00 82 00 
Offset 10: 00 A0 BF FE A0 00 00 02 08 09 09 00 00 90 BF FE 
Offset 20: 00 90 BF FE 00 90 BF FA 00 80 BF FE 00 FF 00 00 
Offset 30: FC FF 00 00 00 FD 00 00 FC FD 00 00 10 01 C0 00 
Offset 40: 4D 10 12 82 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 60 90 44 28 19 00 C0 84 00 00 07 00 22 1B 11 01 
Offset 90: C0 22 64 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 12 FE 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 19 26 56 3E 09 98 01 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B08 D03 F01: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB] 

Offset 00: 4C 10 3A 80 06 00 10 02 00 10 00 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 B8 BF FE 00 C0 BF FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 03 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 42 FE 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 88 00 00 82 10 00 00 4D 10 12 82 00 00 00 00 

B08 D03 F02: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller [NoDB] 

Offset 00: 4C 10 3B 80 06 00 10 02 00 00 80 01 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 80 BF FA 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 12 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 07 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 42 FE 00 00 00 00 54 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 4D 10 12 82 05 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-27A0: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR 

Offset 100: 08 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
Offset 110: F8 20 74 B9 22 71 60 42 30 02 00 80 B6 40 BA 00 
Offset 120: 06 0A 00 40 00 19 0C D4 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 130: C4 06 00 00 6D 06 1A 87 01 04 10 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 160: 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 01 11 92 04 02 98 87 02 E0 
Offset 170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 180: 08 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
Offset 190: F8 20 74 B9 22 71 60 43 30 02 00 80 B6 40 BA 00 
Offset 1A0: 06 0A 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-27A0: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR 

Offset 200: 02 02 0F 00 00 00 00 00 08 01 02 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 210: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-27A0: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR 

Offset C00: B1 00 01 20 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C10: 00 00 00 00 31 10 95 30 00 00 00 00 05 25 00 00 
Offset C20: 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C30: 01 00 00 00 00 00 80 80 5B 15 5B 15 00 00 00 00 
Offset C40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset C90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CA0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CB0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CC0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CD0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset CE0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CF0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Debug - Video BIOS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


C000:0000 U...Y.000000000000.!.. [email protected] VGA Compatible BIOS. .[.k.y... 
C000:0040 PCIR...'.................................u.............]........ 
C000:0080 ....................................d......d......d.....0d...... 
C000:00C0 d......d......d......d.....0d......d.....0d......d......d......d 
C000:0100 ......d.....0d......d......d.....0$......$......d.......... .... 
C000:0140 `".......N... [email protected] ...88.......... .1X. (.........V 
C000:0180 . .1X. .P.......... .0X. @[email protected]&0..6.......... A. 0.`. 
C000:01C0 ........$.`A.(00`........0*..Q.*@0p.........4..Q.*@...........=. 
C000:0200 [email protected]@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@.... 
C000:0240 .....h[..r.<P...........t..r.<P..........0.7..2.m..4....8....:.. 
C000:0280 ..<.E..A.7..C.m..E....I....K....M.E..P 7..R m..T ...X ...Z ...\ 
C000:02C0 E..`.l..a.l..b l..c....d....e ...f....g....h ...i....j....k ...l 
C000:0300 ....m....n ...o....p....q ...................................... 
C000:0340 .........................................................For Eva 
C000:0380 luation Use Only....(........c-'(.+............................. 
C000:03C0 ....................(........c-'(.+............................. 


Debug - Unknown 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


HDA Codec Realtek Unknown (10EC0262h) 
HDD Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 
HDD SD1 Device 
Optical MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000 
Optical QSI DVD-RAM SDW-086 
PCI Bus #8 Generic CardBus Controller 
PCI Bus #8 Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
PCI Bus #8 Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller 
PCI/AGP 104C-8039: Generic CardBus Controller [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 104C-803A: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 104C-803B: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 168C-001C: LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter [NoDB] 
PCI/AGP 8086-27A6: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family [NoDB]


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgraded Sony VGN N31M/W from Vista to XP Home*

HI,
Good Job
You may have to install the Sony Shared Library. The older model you picked out may have this utility package.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mrstarks (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Downgraded Sony VGN N31M/W from Vista to XP Home*

Lol of all utilities to instal, I did not install the Sony Shared Library lol. I thought it was to enable sharing between document libraries on sony laptops. I have installed it and its safe to say the my radiating sunny screen has been reduced accordingly.

Thank you soo much for your help, it was priceless. Thanks soo much.

For anybody lookin for XP drivers for the Sony VGN - N series, go to the vaio support website, just download all drivers and utilities for VGN -N11 and that should solve driver and function keys issues


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgraded Sony VGN N31M/W from Vista to XP Home*

Glad to help.
I will have this thread marked as resolved.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mariospe (Jan 5, 2008)

Excuse me for my english, I'm italian.
I've the same problem with the same notebook, but I have installed all drivers, but modem driver. Can you help me.

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Mariospe,
Welcome to the forum,
I would be glad to help you, but you should start a new thread as this one is closed.
A closed thread does not get alot of attention.
Please start a new thread and give the make, model and problem you are having.
Here is a link that may help you:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/postinghelp.php
PM me if I do not see your new thread and post the link.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

